# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Legalizing cannabis

## Frogger

Whats your take? One use of the Medication  use-sage of it can be prescribed for anxiety and other mental health.

----------


## WineKitty

I have been saying it for years.  The idea that pot is illegal and booze is legal is insane.  It would be a huge source of revenue, take some power from the cartels, and reduce the amount of nonviolence "drug" offenders that are clogging up our judicial system. 

Although it was voted "legal" here in Colorado, I will believe it when I see it.

----------


## JustGaara

Legalize, regulate, tax. For the reasons WineKitty stated above.

----------


## MrQuiet76

Legalize it so I can kick back and light up a fatty in peace

----------


## barefootbeauty

I love this topic!  There are so many people who drink and smoke but say "ohh pot is bad for you, it fries your brain".. Hello!! Where do you want me to start.

Cigarettes cause many complications - Emphysema, COPD, Tarred Lungs, Inability to breath on your own, Cancer....
Alcohol - Drunk drivers, Alcoholism, Anger, Alcohol poisoning which can be fatal... 

Now pot - 
A) Pot is not addictive but habit forming.. addictive substances cause physical symptoms from withdraw where as pot does not

 Heavy use will cause some lung problems where moderate and mild show no issues going as far as the mild have better lung capacity due to the strong inhalation.

C) As for the brain frying comment... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
If ever you wanna actually educate yourself on marijuana and people's ignorant views like that watch the movie called 'The Union - The business behind getting high" ...Gas masking monkeys for over 5 minutes at a time with pot caused a lack of oxygen to the brains of the monkeys... so they deprived them of oxygen then said it was from the pot

D) Pot is the least damaging drug in the world behind things like caffeine, tylenol, advil... while the worst drugs consist of meth, crack, alcohol and tobacco

E)There has never been one recorded death, cancer case in the history of documented records as a direct result from pot use.

----------


## Sagan

I am 100% against the 'War on drugs'

----------


## Koalafan

The war on drugs is an absolute joke, the fact that we arrest people who are doing something less harmful than booze and cigarettes is completely insane.

----------


## Tinkerbell

To each his own.  They have yet to show that driving under the influence of weed is hazardous much less as hazardous as driving drunk which has caused untold number of deaths.  I agree with JustGaara ; legalize, regulate, tax - but there is the rub - how?  That debate will last God knows how long.  Washington has legalized recreational pot smoking BUT it is still illegal to purchase - WTF?   I am wayyyyy past wanting to smoke pot anymore - I'm in my mid 50's - but did my fair share when I was younger.   And just because it is legal, your place of business can disallow it and hinder your employment.  We have random drug tests at my work and a requirement if you are injured on the job.  You are escorted to the ER to determine impairment.  This also applies to alcohol use, legally prescribed drugs, etc.   Lots to consider before this is considered mainstream.

----------


## billius

While it would be nice part of me believes this fixation on cannabis is part of a cover up. All the attention on one popular drug takes the heat off other abuses of herb freedom. Some are dangerous some aren't but its not for anyone but me to decide.[compulsory rant about tobacco and booze legality] Tobacco is another interesting topic, raw tobacco is banned only because people who use it only smoke 2 or 3 a day.

----------


## Otherside

As JustGaara said, legalize, regulate, tax. They already do that with tobacco and alchohol. I don't know the complete "how cannabis works", so yeah, but:

-Alchohol and Tobacco are dangerous. I've grown up with it drummed into me that smoking increases you chance of lung cancer and alchohol can be just as nasty. I'm sure we've all heard this. 
-Still, not much is thought of people drinking alchohol. A small amount is safe and will have no effect. A larger amount will have some effect. Drinking too much can kill you and land you in hospital, or worse. 
-And despite the fact that I doubt thee's a person alive who hasn't heard the "smoking kills" campaign, people still do it. That's there choice as a person. Even if you're in hospital and dying of an illness thats made worse by smoking, they can't force you to quit. It's your choice. Just like drinking alchohol is.
-You can get addicted to the nicotine in cigarettes, you can get addicted to alchohol, it's possible to get addicted to painkillers, even. Things already out there avalibille on prescription you can get addicted to (Benzos being one.) I don't buy the whole "It's not possible to get addicted to weed because there's no substance in there that makes you addicted" thing I occasionally hear. It's possible to get addicted, but I'm sure the person is already aware of that when they smoke, even if they chose to think they are stronger than that, or whatever. It's still there choice.
-People are less likely to use something or be tempted to use something that's legal. Yes, I know they'll use it anyway. But it won't be seen as something thats illegal and therefore cool to try if it's legal.
-It'll also be safer for people to use. God knows what else is put in the stuff you buy from the local dealer. (No, I've never bought any...)

I'm sure this is kinda long, but heck, there's an age limit on alchohol and tobacco. Why not legalize cannabis and put an 18 age-limit on? Teenagers will get hold of it anyway, I'm not that thick...

----------


## Member11

> Legalize, regulate, tax.



Sounds good ::

----------


## UltraShy

> Legalize, regulate, tax. For the reasons WineKitty stated above.



As a libertarian I'm normally very anti-tax, though in this case I support taxation of pot.  I support taxation because I see that as the most realistic way to motivate elected officials to see the light.  Prohibition ended in part because of a desperate need for tax revenue at the bottom of the Great Depression.  With a debt of $16 trillion and growing, are you seeing any parallels to 1933 and the Depression?  We've seen elected officials can't be motivated sufficiently by mere logic, so I'm thinking the chance to tax a huge & currently untaxed market is what it's going to take to motivate them.

Even with taxes pot prices would still plunge dramatically from what they are now, so it would be a huge win for both pot users and for the US Treasury.  We'd also save a fortune not prosecuting (and persecuting) non-violent drug offenders.  I don't want law enforcement resources wasted on stoners as they're no threat to me nor anybody else.  Huge amounts of money could be saved while also redirecting resources to those who are actually dangerous.

----------


## UltraShy

> I am 100% against the 'War on drugs'



What exactly does that mean?  Does that go as far as my position, which is that all drugs without exception should be legally available for use by adults?

I'm forced to ask because many will differentiate between "harmless" drugs like pot and "dangerous" drugs like heroin.  While I recognize some drugs are riskier than others, I still think all should be legal.  With pot we're talking about a harmless drug that has never killed anybody by OD in the history of the world.  It's so riskless that even the anti-drug folks have to call it a gateway drug, because even they can't find any real danger in pot itself.  What the hell is is a gateway to?  More dangerous drugs like fully legal alcohol?

With heroin we're talking about a drug that most certainly can produce fatalities, though there it's an issue of risk reduction.  With legal heroin those who use it would be getting a pure product of know potency.  Quite different from black market heroin where it could be laced with all sorts of other dangerous additives and the potency is a mystery so one could OD by accident as they had no idea the batch they got was more pure than they expected.  We'd also be sure to sell clean needles with it so that HIV and assorted other disease would no longer be spread by sharing dirty needles.

It would also be an issue of personal safety.  Legal drugs would cost far less, so you'd be less likely to have a junkie stick a gun in your face and demand you hand over you car, or wallet, or break into your home, or engage in all variety of other criminal enterprise to pay for their costly fix.  One of those criminal enterprises would be prostitution, so if you'd like whores off your corner and would prefer less spread of HIV and other STDs, you should support drug legalization.

I also support drug legalization because I support gun rights.  Now that's not a argument you'll hear much, as the pro-gun Right-Wingers tend to be very anti-drug.  Seems they fail to realize how all the violence created by the black market for drugs is being used as a pretext to take away their gun rights.  For example, all the drug cartel violence along the Mexican border which is regularly blamed upon American gun owners.  Those on the Left would solve that by taking away my guns which don't have a damn thing to do with what happens in Mexico.  I'd solve it by putting drug cartels out of business, something the DEA has failed to manage in the 40 years their agency has existed.  Legalizing drugs is the only thing that could put cartels & drug gangs out of business.  Same as ending Prohibition put the mob out of the liquor business, sending them into new ventures -- like gambling & prostitution that are still illegal.

Drug legalization would also be a cornerstone of homeland security.  No longer would opium be a wildly profitable cash crop brought to us by terrorist organizations who use the proceeds to fund attacks on our nation.  Opium poppies would become like corn: a crop that produces modest profit only, which is probably why terrorists aren't in the corn trade.

----------


## Sagan

> What exactly does that mean?  Does that go as far as my position, which is that all drugs without exception should be legally available for use by adults?
> 
> I'm forced to ask because many will differentiate between "harmless" drugs like pot and "dangerous" drugs like heroin.  While I recognize some drugs are riskier than others, I still think all should be legal.  With pot we're talking about a harmless drug that has never killed anybody by OD in the history of the world.  It's so riskless that even the anti-drug folks have to call it a gateway drug, because even they can't find any real danger in pot itself.  What the hell is is a gateway to?  More dangerous drugs like fully legal alcohol?
> 
> With heroin we're talking about a drug that most certainly can produce fatalities, though there it's an issue of risk reduction.  With legal heroin those who use it would be getting a pure product of know potency.  Quite different from black market heroin where it could be laced with all sorts of other dangerous additives and the potency is a mystery so one could OD by accident as they had no idea the batch they got was more pure than they expected.  We'd also be sure to sell clean needles with it so that HIV and assorted other disease would no longer be spread by sharing dirty needles.
> 
> It would also be an issue of personal safety.  Legal drugs would cost far less, so you'd be less likely to have a junkie stick a gun in your face and demand you hand over you car, or wallet, or break into your home, or engage in all variety of other criminal enterprise to pay for their costly fix.  One of those criminal enterprises would be prostitution, so if you'd like whores of your corner and would prefer less spread of HIV and other STDs, you should support drug legalization.



By saying I am against the war on drugs 100%. I am saying I think they all should made legal. or downgraded to violation status. Let people choose their own life's and their own fate.

----------


## UltraShy

> By saying I am against the war on drugs 100%. I am saying I think they all should made legal. or downgraded to violation status. Let people choose their own life's and their own fate.



Good position.  I always find the anti-drug position quite curious when brought to me by those on the Left.  When it comes to abortion they damn well know how to chant "My body, my choice!"  Yet for some reason they can't generalize the very libertarian concept to apply to drugs.  Who the hell's better qualified to decide what I put in my body than I am?

Though it's hard for nannies to let go and allow freedom to reign.  After all, folks in NY aren't even deemed competent to choose a beverage size on their own.

----------


## Sagan

> folks in NY aren't even deemed competent to choose a beverage size on their own.



Going off subject here. But isn't that one of the most absurd things. Limiting beverage size to 16oz. just costing people more because the have to spend more the get the same ammount. Want a 2 liter with your pizza delivery? sorry! 

craziness.

----------


## onawheel

I don 't really care one way or the other........... I'll still use with or without some dickhead politicians approval.

----------


## UltraShy

> I don 't really care one way or the other........... I'll still use with or without some dickhead politicians approval.



You should care.  It's your money and your freedom on the line.  You have to pay more for drugs because they're illegal.  You risk arrest when buying & using because they're illegal.  You'll have to pay a lifetime of higher taxes to support all those who are in prison due to drug offenses.  Your life & property are put  in jeopardy by a violent black market.

----------


## onawheel

> You should care.  It's your money and your freedom on the line.  You have to pay more for drugs because they're illegal.  You risk arrest when buying & using because they're illegal.  You'll have to pay a lifetime of higher taxes to support all those who are in prison due to drug offenses.  Your life & property are put  in jeopardy by a violent black market.



meh

----------


## Ironman

Well, there's already controversy in Colorado apparently.

If pot is legal, what do you call someone who is caught driving while HIGH who is in an accident?  It just happened!

----------


## YFS

I think one can pretty safely guess where I stand on this issue. Let's not just stop there though. I'm for legalizing all drugs. 

The gateway drug theory is indeed, utter horseshit. As has been correctly noted - the reason that myth is perpetuated is because the anti drug dumbasses can't say anything legitimately negative about the drug itself! All the horseshit myths they've tried to push about marijuana have been easily dismantled and shown to be bullshit, so they have to resort to the gateway drug theory. Even the anti drug crowd is essentially acknowledging marijuana is pretty harmless!  ::

----------


## metamorphosis

I live in Colorado and when they chose to do this medical marijuana card. I thought it was a joke and it was. docs. asked general questions at the clinics and if someone said they had hurt their back, then they got the card. I knew a 18 yr that was playing football and basketball but he had ganja because he had an ache somewhere. And the docs were getting paid good. I have always said either legalize it or don't. There is no middle ground and finally they have!

----------


## Ironman

> I think one can pretty safely guess where I stand on this issue.* Let's not just stop there though.* I'm for legalizing all drugs.



This is exactly why marijuana should not be legalized.

----------


## Otherside

> By saying I am against the war on drugs 100%. I am saying I think they all should made legal. or downgraded to violation status. Let people choose their own life's and their own fate.



There was a novel I read in which that world existed. I can see no reason why the usage of drugs should be taxed, and made legal to adults or over a certain age.


And as I said before, people are less likely to find something thrilling that's legal. You'll have less people using something that's legally avalibille to buy.





> Well, there's already controversy in Colorado apparently.
> 
> If pot is legal, what do you call someone who is caught driving while HIGH who is in an accident?  It just happened!



Drinking alcohol and driving is illegal. You can loose our license for it. They should put similar laws in place for people who smoke weed and driving.

----------


## billius

for my aforementioned reasons this thread is making me want to bang my head on a wall

----------


## Lost Control Again

*NO FUCKIN WAY!!!*

----------


## Lost Control Again

I think i was around 17 when i first started smoking the stuff! cannabis changed the way I thought forever! I haven't smoked it for years now, but I know it's made me more anxious and paranoid!

----------


## Sagan

I don't do any drugs aside from drinking, occas..er..often. Nor would I ever. The last I smoked MJ I had the worst panic attack I had in my entire life. BUT. That doesn't mean others should be put in one of the wonderful Prisons for Profit. for making a personal choice that harms no one else. The whole "war on Drugs is a total sham. as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## YFS

> This is exactly why marijuana should not be legalized.



What do you mean, exactly?

----------


## kc1895

Come get your Chicken Pot Pie at KFC!!!  :Hats off: 
My three favorite things: chicken, pot, pie  :popcorn:

----------


## Koalafan

> Come get your Chicken Pot Pie at KFC!!! 
> My three favorite things: chicken, pot, pie



Now THATS some good eatings   :Tongue:

----------


## WintersTale

The medicinal use of weed is very beneficial, so I don't see any reason _not_ to legalize it. It far outweighs the risks.

----------


## whiteman

I live in a State where it's supposedly legal??? It was funny seeing several people passing around a pipe in public, where anyone could see them, the other day. I surf so I have always seen people smoking pot. It's just they tried to be clandestine about it, not that they did a good job-lol.

I wonder what people in law enforcement think. Their who's whole lives have been dedicated to arresting people for pot??? They've been taught to think of themselves as the good guys and the pot growers users and distributers as the bad guys. Their whole careers depend on pot being illegal. What are they going to do for a living??? Pot is big business, and I don't mean the growers, distributers, and users.

----------


## WintersTale

The reason why it is tied to crime is because it is illegal. If they didn't have it as illegal, it wouldn't be tied to crime...simple as.

You try to make something illegal, and you basically open the gateway for crooks to supply it. I'm not talking about making every drug legal, but weed would not be a problem if you just left it alone.

----------


## T-Bone

It should be legal with the exception of selling it, which i won't go into reasons why.

----------


## Chopin12

I could go on and on about this but there are a few simple reasons why its a crime that cannabis is still illegal in some places.

1.) the positive effects of mary  jane far outweigh those of alcohol, while the negative effects of alcohol far outweigh those of weed

2.) its part of nature, come on. i might sound like a hippy when i say this but i think theres something fundamentally wrong with outlawing parts of nature. we are alienated from it enough as it is

3.) people think bud being illegal is almost normal and a given, but they wouldnt have thought so a few hundred years ago. think about things that could be outlawed in the future that would be accepted by that point in time, but today we would find disgustingly wrong.

----------


## Chopin12

and one more thing... sorry about the double post

someone said weed shouldnt be legal because it might open the door for other drugs. drugs being illegal is only a minor deterrant. people still do meth, crack, coke and so on every day. sure, it may be a deterrant, but its never going to stop people from doing them. the best thing you can do is educate people about drugs.

that being said, part of that education is to quit giving false information out about things like weed and mushrooms. i dont think weed being legal would open the door for things like heroin, though. its two separate issues. just like weed and alcohol. the same as mushrooms and percocets. we need to shrug off the conditioning we've been given that there is something wrong with weed.

weed is less of a typical "drug" than many things we ingest on a daily basis, and a hell of a lot less harmful.

----------


## WintersTale

They really need to make it legal around here.

----------

